# I gone Goofed



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

After work I went to my local pet shop, which is where I've bought all my fish that haven't died in hours due to some horrid disease, and found they finally had African Dwarf Frogs back in stock, so, I bought a couple. These guys are tiny, and I mean really really tiny so I wont be putting them in my frog tank just yet, not until they've grown out to a size where the large adults I have wont think of them at food.

Question is, can I use my frozen brine and blood worm mixes to feed these little guys?


----------



## KendraPM (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm no expert, I only recently purchased a couple ADFs myself, but yes. Brine shrimp and bloodworms are both suggested for the little guys. 
They won't get very big though. From what I've read, they get up to about 3 inches.


----------

